# Add streaming the "My Shows"->"Suggestions" list from all Video Providers



## DanTivo (Apr 3, 2016)

Suggestion:


Add streaming suggestions to the Tivo Menu _My Shows_->_Suggestions _ list. So that all a user's setup Video Providers (Amazon, Amazon Prime, Hule, Netflix etc.) streaming choices show up under _Suggestions_.

Why:

Who doesn't want to find a list of suggested videos they would love to watch. Funny thing is we almost forgot _Suggestions_ still existed on Tivo because its abilities are made lame without including streaming options from top value _Video Providers_ such as Amazon Prime, Neflix etc. The _Suggestions _though are still *uncannily *good, but it is hard to appreciate them when you know there's a ton of great programming (_Video Provider Streaming_) completely missing from the list. We'll just go hunt on Netflix or Amazon instead.

So to add a ton of value to Tivo by leveraging Tivo's current ability (and original Killer App) to suggest programs based profiling users with similar preferences.

This would revitalize Tivo's Killer App back to its original value equation around 2002 by integrating (aka "Unifying") video choices (now however across _Video Provider_ platforms) and allow users to use the power of Tivo user profiling to find hidden gems that they would love to watch, but don't know about. A true high value cross platform (aka Unifying) integration killer application which would again define Tivo as the uncanny master of finding content users love but didn't know about.

If you agree, perhaps let Tivo know at support and they can a custom suggestion link here:
http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx​


----------



## DanTivo (Apr 3, 2016)

One additional note, Tivo isn't just a DVR. The Suggestion list was revolutionary back in 2000, but if the change is implemented to include _Streaming _of _Video Providers_ in _Suggestions_, Tivo will become the first integrator (Unifier) for a user with multiple streaming services with a powerful Suggestion based on Tivo long perfect Suggestion algorithms.

This is what customers need and will need. We have Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Amazon, but some have even more with Hulu et al. Apple TV is nice, but it still just throws a million crappy choices at you. *When everything goes to cloud technology, Tivo could live on as the one service that unifies them all by providing Suggestions across all streaming services*. _Suggestions _even Netflix won't know because they don't have Tivo's big picture data set of view habits across all video spheres.

Would love to see Tivo back in the drivers seat.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I think this is a really great idea. I look through Suggestions every so often and frequently find things that I want to watch (or at least give a try).

Scott


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I would like to record streaming content for delayed watching. Too much to ask for but that would be a worthwhile TiVo unique service added to all previous great suggestions on this thread.


----------



## DanTivo (Apr 3, 2016)

Sparky1234 said:


> I would like to record streaming content for delayed watching. Too much to ask for but that would be a worthwhile TiVo unique service added to all previous great suggestions on this thread.


Sparky, I believe attempting to capture streaming content is violation of use. I'd offer, however, providing links to streaming content from paid video providers in Suggestions is not.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It may need its own category/logic, but I like the idea. I have 200 suggestions right now, how many more would I have applying the algorithm to Netflix alone?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'd like to see a list of suggestions without recording them back again. And include the OTT in the list.


----------



## DanTivo (Apr 3, 2016)

jrtroo said:


> It may need its own category/logic, but I like the idea. I have 200 suggestions right now, how many more would I have applying the algorithm to Netflix alone?


True, but at the very least suggested streaming links won't take up dvr space and will give you lot more and better Suggestion material to rate and make your suggestions even more accurate. Glad you like it.


----------



## DanTivo (Apr 3, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> I'd like to see a list of suggestions without recording them back again. And include the OTT in the list.


Agreed - ott without wasting dvr space (or violating copyright) seems a smarter way to go.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

DanTivo said:


> Sparky, I believe attempting to capture streaming content is violation of use. I'd offer, however, providing links to streaming content from paid video providers in Suggestions is not.


How does PlayOn get away with this if its illegal, I know they record in real time so it takes longer but it works and the recordings are available in Plex so why couldn't Tivo jut let you record to there Hardrive for local access instead of having to go through Plex which is nice but takes too long to load and access .


----------



## DanTivo (Apr 3, 2016)

davefred99 said:


> How does PlayOn get away with this if its illegal, I know they record in real time so it takes longer but it works and the recordings are available in Plex so why couldn't Tivo jut let you record to there Hardrive for local access instead of having to go through Plex which is nice but takes too long to load and access .


Good Question - glad you asked. Kate Cox wrote about this for The Consumerist. In brief, 
PlayOn explicitly does not circumvent any [Digital rights management] DRM, nor does it access the encrypted stream in any way to download material. Instead, it functions essentially as a browser-based screen-capture program. The consumer, you, has to queue up and play something in order for PlayOn to record it, which PlayOn then does in real-time invisibly in a background process.

Because PlayOn is technically functioning as screen capture software, and is not circumventing DRM, it stays on the legal side of the line. That applies even if users then illegally share and distribute those copies they made, just like the manufacturers of VCRs were not responsible for bootleg tapes being sold on street corners.

for example:
Netflix: Section 6E specifies, You agree not to archive, download (other than through caching necessary for personal use), reproduce, distribute, modify, display, perform, publish, license, create derivative works from, offer for sale, or use (except as explicitly authorized in these Terms of Use) content and information contained on or obtained from or through the Netflix service without express written permission from Netflix and its licensors.​
So yes, _*you* _can manually set it up to virtual screen scrape via playon for _the sole court upheld exclusion to the DRM of shifting the time you watch it_, but I'd offer Tivo automating the process for thousands of users based on its _Suggestions_ would broach the agreement as a re-publication. Keep Tivo out of the DRM's selection and capture stipulations, and _*you*_ (not Tivo) can skirt line as is the case with playon.

For what it is worth.

DanTivo

PS Apparently I'm now bonafide enough to post links. So here goes: for the full original and well written article by Kate Cox 
https://consumerist.com/2015/11/06/...r-music-off-spotify-but-youre-not-allowed-to/

https://consumerist.com/2015/10/27/...k-cars-and-a-couple-other-things-for-science/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I'd like to see a list of suggestions without recording them back again. And include the OTT in the list.


+1

I don't want to record suggestions, but I wouldn't mind seeing a list of suggestions from my various streaming providers.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> +1 I don't want to record suggestions, but I wouldn't mind seeing a list of suggestions from my various streaming providers.


I want to see a list from the linear channels too. Like TiVo used to have. It is wasteful to only make suggestions recorded or nothing.


----------



## DanTivo (Apr 3, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> I want to see a list from the linear channels too. Like TiVo used to have. It is wasteful to only make suggestions recorded or nothing.


Hi Tony, are you saying you can't see programs as they are in the process of recording on your _Suggestions_ list? Apologies, I suspect I misunderstood your last comment.

DanTivo


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The old TiVo UI use to have a menu where you could view a list of all the programs TiVo thought you might like, even if there were conflicts that might prevent them from actually being recorded. They got rid of that in the HDUI for some reason.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DanTivo said:


> Hi Tony, are you saying you can't see programs as they are in the process of recording on your Suggestions list? Apologies, I suspect I misunderstood your last comment. DanTivo


I don't turn on recording of suggestions. I hate that feature.


----------



## DanTivo (Apr 3, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> I don't turn on recording of suggestions. I hate that feature.


gotcha...links and not recordings...that works with this suggested enhancement.


----------

